# ***awesome link for hashi's info ***



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://vitamvas.tripod.com/symptoms.html

Found this link and wanted to share with all of you, very very informative on the effect this condition has on our bodies.

~Bless

hugs6


----------

